# Weird Ebay finds...



## NorthernRedneck

1998 Polaris SCRAMBLER
MUST SEE 4x4 SNOWMOBILE 4 WHEELER POLARIS SCRAMBLER

Vehicle Description


HERE WE HAVE A SUPER COOL SKI-DOO SNOWMOBILE MOUNTED PROFESSIONALLY ON A 4X4 POLARIS SCRAMBLER 4-WHEELER.  THERE WAS A TON OF TIME SPENT ON THIS SET-UP.  EVERYTHING LOOKS AND OPERATES PERFECT.  IT WILL NEED A BATTERY FOR THE ELECTRIC START.  EVERYTHING WORKS.  CHECK OUT THE PICTURES.  IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL ME!  TIRES ARE BRAND NEW AND THERE ARE VERY LOW HOURS ON THIS POLARIS 4-WHEELER.  I HAD THIS BUILT ABOUT 10 YEARS AGO WHEN THE SNOWMOBILE AND 4-WHEELER WERE CLOSE TO BRAND NEW AND HAS NOT BEEN DRIVEN FOR ABOUT 5 YEARS BUT STILL RUNS PERFECT.  I DO NOT USE SO AM SELLING.  GOOD LUCK.  715-305-9993



http://motors.shop.ebay.com/ATVs-/6...TVs&_sc=1&_sop=2&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_pgn=3


----------



## Big Dog

Here's a better LINK


----------



## NorthernRedneck

thanks...couldn't get the page to link for some reason


----------



## radiobob

I put in a bid for a haunted piano once. No kidding. But there's a lot weirder stuff than that out there.

Bob


----------

